# Wondering about other's experiences with PT



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

I had a PT on Monday. Doing great, preliminary pathology done while in surgery showed benign. I didn't get a lot of info, but my family said they remembered the terms follicular, adenoma and neoplasm. I'm pretty sure when they heard "benign" they weren't worried about a lot more. Hubby did ask if the pathologist was experienced and doc said yes she was. 
I'm just wondering how many of you were told it was benign in hospital but later learned it was cancerous? I tried to search around site but couldn't find anything.
I'll get a copy of pathology report at my follow up. I know my doc will call me if he gets any more info before my appt. Just trying to figure out how much stock to put in the preliminary report. My understanding before was it didn't mean very much. So just wanting to hear other's experiences. 
Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

donnakd said:


> I'm just wondering how many of you were told it was benign in hospital but later learned it was cancerous? I tried to search around site but couldn't find anything.


I'm raising my hand.


----------



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Octavia. I did find out from hubby that preliminary pathology was benign follicular adenoma. 
Any comments?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, take this with a big grain of salt (because I don't know the science behind what I'm saying), but my FNA identified follicular cells, and while they weren't definitively cancerous, because they were follicular cells, cancer could not be ruled out. They said the only way to know for sure was to take out the entire nodule (and lobe) and examine it. I don't know much about it, but the fact that they were follicular cells was key. Evidently, other types of cells would have made it easier to rule out cancer.

The frozen section during my surgery did not show cancer, but my surgeon had warned me about the inaccuracy of the frozen section--so inaccurate, in fact, that he told me in advance that he probably would still leave my other lobe even if the frozen section showed cancer, unless there was absolute 100% certainty. He had no faith in the frozen section.

At any rate, try not to worry too much about it, and just concentrate on healing. Worrying won't change anything, other than creating what could be completely unnecessary stress. Easier said than done, I know, but really, odds are in your favor.

:hugs:


----------



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

The nurse called me late today and said final pathology showed benign. I asked her about sending it for a second opinion and she didn't think it was necessary. Also said it would take several weeks to see if the half left will compensate, and that I wouldn't be referred to an endo unless bloodwork showed the need. :confused0024:
I'll talk to the doctor at my follow up next week. Just going to concentrate on healing for now...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good for you!!!!!


----------

